# Nomads Gathering - Amsterdam; July 18th-19th 2015



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2015)

I came across this on the NOMADS facebook page:


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a friend in Amsterdam.

Would love to attend this.


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree with @Andrea Van Scoyoc would love to attend this.


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Jul 2, 2015)

I am going.


----------

